# A few pics of my africans (and a bristlenose)



## jontwhale (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm new to Africans, *** had these guys about a week.

Obviously its a mix of lakes, but they all get on fine, and i think they are stunning!! 

Jon

Pundamilia nyererei "mokobe island" male









Young Pseudotropheus Saulosi (poss male)









Pseudotropheus Elongatus "neon spot"









Neolamprologus Brichardi









Metriaclima Estherea









Labidichromis Hongi "red top"









Bristlenose Pleco


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

They look good. I have a mixed tank and the only issue I have is with slight aggression of my Butterfly cichlids but other than that they are doing well.

How big is your BN (bristlenose)?


----------



## jontwhale (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks 
he's about 3" and greedy!


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice photos.


----------



## Fishface57 (Dec 26, 2008)

...mine is about 3-4".
I came in tonight and it looked as if he tipped my two Ramshorn snails'; I think he may have sucked them out of the shells?
Has anybody ever heard of this happening? :-? 
wayne


----------



## bigcatsrus (Apr 15, 2009)

jontwhale said:


> thanks
> he's about 3" and greedy!


Thats bigger then my little girl, 2 inches long but was my own fry.


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

the Pundamilia nyererei "mokobe island" male is beautiful. I'd like to add a pair to my tank.


----------



## jontwhale (Mar 20, 2006)

thanks.... yes he is beautiful! i have taken a pic of him which is more in focus so will upload it shortly. He is difficult to snap as he is very very quick!!

EDIT

Here he is, and a better one of the Elongatus also!


----------



## illusions2281 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cool, thanks. glad to hear he gets along with the Elongatus i have one too i didnt realize what he was called. where did you pick up the other fish? i'd be interested in buying a couple


----------



## jontwhale (Mar 20, 2006)

got them all from a hobbyist breeder in the UK. dont think he would ship to your location unfortunately.


----------



## Buckeyereavis (Jun 20, 2008)

very nice and cooool!!!!


----------



## jontwhale (Mar 20, 2006)

The tank is now fully stocked. here is an update for you

Neolamprologus Brichardi









Cyprichromis Leptosoma - mpulungu









Aulonocara tangerine









Labidochromis Caeruleus









Red top Hongi dominant male









couldn't be happier with the tank to be honest


----------



## LeeKai (May 1, 2009)

They look beautiful and very nice photos as well!! interesting mix you got there! what size tank? any full tank shots?


----------



## jontwhale (Mar 20, 2006)

ill take a full tank shot later. its a 70gallonish tank.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

nice photo... nice fish...


----------

